

Show HN: The World Wide Web... Entwined - entwi.net - delmarc
http://entwi.net/

======
entwinet
We are here at Pitch Event
([http://www.pitchevent.com](http://www.pitchevent.com))... table #74... we
have a some stickers, some business cards and alot of hope... come see us to
see the world wide web... entwined...

Where people share context... and of course content...

